
WebRTC Working Group Charter extended for two more years (until Feb 28 2015) - vr000m
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webrtc/2013Mar/0013.html
======
mtgx
Please don't tell me this is because of Microsoft. At least if they're
extending it this long, I hope they will put the finalized VP9 codec in it.

~~~
vr000m
Well the extension is because the group hasn't been able to come to consensus
on many things and appears to have outsourced some of the hard decisions to
the IETF. IMO using SDP has brought a great deal of challenges, which the
group didn't anticipate.

The decision for the MTI (mandatory to implement) video codec will be made in
the coming week (or months, depending on various issues): VP8 or H.264 or both
or neither.

I presume this decision can be updated at a later point (as and when) new
codecs become mature (VP9, ..., H.265 etc.)

